# Corporal Thomas Slay



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Corporal*

*Thomas Keith Slay*

Columbus Police Department, Georgia

End of Watch: Tuesday, July 30, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 53
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 7/30/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Corporal Thomas Keith Slay was killed in an automobile accident while responding to assist another officer. Corporal Slay and another officer were traveling north with lights and siren in an unmarked truck on Veterans Parkway when another vehicle entered their lane and struck their vehicle at approximately 3:00 p.m. The truck left the road and slid sideways, striking a utility pole on the driver's side.

Corporal Slay was transported to The Medical Center, where he was pronounced dead from blunt force trauma. The other officer was critically injured in the wreck. Both officers were assigned to a multi-agency drug task force.







Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Columbus Police Department
510 10th St
PO Box 1866
Columbus, GA 31902

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21809-corporal-thomas-keith-slay#ixzz2aePLLMJX


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Corporal Slay


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

R.I.P. Corporal Slay


----------

